# I just added a Redhawk 5.5" 44 Magnum



## Old Wheel Gunner (Sep 1, 2018)

Glad I checked a local pawn shop... there it was, and out the door it went with me home.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice looking 44 mag ya got there.
I love me some 44 mag, fun caliber to reload for.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

You will probably want to reload. .44 mag ammo is pretty pricey. It is one of the reasons I began to reload.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Man OP, what a beautiful revolver! You got a beast right there!


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner (Sep 1, 2018)

Thanks


MoMan said:


> Nice looking 44 mag ya got there.
> I love me some 44 mag, fun caliber to reload for.


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner (Sep 1, 2018)

rustygun said:


> You will probably want to reload. .44 mag ammo is pretty pricey. It is one of the reasons I began to reload.


Yep, I'll be getting reloading dies soon, as I still have .44 Magnum ammo left over from the last revolver I owned in .44

It took a while to find a good price on a Redhawk, but when I saw this one I had to have it.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I've owned the 4.2" version of that for awhile. Glad to have it.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jan 30, 2019)

Old Wheel Gunner said:


> Glad I checked a local pawn shop... there it was, and out the door it went with me home.
> 
> View attachment 16914


I like it.
Mine is blue.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jan 30, 2019)

Old Wheel Gunner said:


> Yep, I'll be getting reloading dies soon, as I still have .44 Magnum ammo left over from the last revolver I owned in .44
> 
> It took a while to find a good price on a Redhawk, but when I saw this one I had to have it.


May as well order a bullet mold at the same time and REALLY save some money.

https://leeprecision.com/6-cavity-tl430-240swc.html


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner (Sep 1, 2018)

Even though I shoot cast bullets currently, I'm not able to set up to cast my own bullets.


----------

